
How the NSA can break trillions of encrypted Web and VPN connections - orrsella
http://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2015/10/how-the-nsa-can-break-trillions-of-encrypted-web-and-vpn-connections/
======
orrsella
Original:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10394993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10394993)

